# The Audio Cassette: Virtual Antique



## Abishai100

The audio cassette followed the record player in the audio media consumer market.

Companies such as Maxell and TDK made popular formats of playback and recording-ready audio cassettes that worked with nearly any kind of car or home tape deck or walkman.

The audio cassette was succeeded by the digital compact disc (CD) in the 1990s, but even today, you can find vintage Pioneer tape players and Maxell cassette packs if you are a nostalgic admirer of the audio cassette.  Many college students still buy audio cassettes to conveniently make music mix-tapes or record college lectures on basic and affordable voice tape recorders.

The audio cassette represents a consumerism achievement and hence serves as a craft symbol of gadget availability in the modern age of "electronic art."

Such new age art considerations reveal the gadget lifestyle translation demand for mechanics colloquialization video games such as "Diner Dash" (GameLab).


----------



## Abishai100

*Realm & Glitter*

The audio cassette is such a modern archaeological artifact of consumerism culture (i.e., the Big '80s), that we must dilute in a scholarly manner its 'toychest potency' with other balancing consumerism-dazzle artifacts (perhaps more colloquial and less techno-cratic) such as land fantasy stickers (i.e., unicorns).





Compact Cassette - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Abishai100

*Avatar Accounting*

Let's look at how the arts have characterized the social value of the compact audio cassette.

The A.I. (Artificial Intelligence) action-adventure comic book stylized franchise "Transformers" (Hasbro) presents two warrior-robots named Frenzy and Rumble who transform into espionage-geared audio cassettes.

Frenzy represents tech excitement, while Rumble represents tech potency.

The Big '80s really made the audio cassette immortal, since stockbrokers then were walking to work with Walkmans playing personalized audio mix-tapes way before Apple introduced the iPod.

Frenzy and Rumble entertain our wish to create street chatter about cassette-jargon bargains.  This is the new 'cave art.'





Frenzy (Transformers)

Rumble (Transformers)


----------



## Mr. H.

You are just about the most bizarre motherscratcher here.


----------



## Abishai100

*Toy Factory Triceratops*

You know what officially signaled the end of the days of the audio cassette?  It was the release of the multi-tasking Sony Playstation 3 (game/entertainment console), which, incidentally, coincided with the rise of Netflix.

However, we'll always remember fondly the toy-like magic of the audio cassette...





Playstation 3


----------



## BULLDOG

You skipped from the record player strait to the cassette. Didn't you ever hear about 8Tracks? A Craig Power Play with mismatched speakers (one scavenged from my mothers broken console stereo, and the other stolen from the front of the drive through hamburger stand)  was high fidelity in 67.


----------

